
Ask HN: Grandfather in old SaaS prices or not? - imathrowaway
Throwaway here.<p>I run a small saas service (~600 active paid users), and am planning on increasing prices next year. I think I have pricing laid out now, but the last remaining factor is whether or not to wholesale increase the prices for everyone already on the platform, or just new customers and upgrades.<p>Product is developer focused, and prices increase is just under 2x.
======
gshdg
Another option is to grandfather for one year so they have the time to get
used to the idea, and plan in next years budgeting.

~~~
imathrowaway
Yeah, I was going to offer a year of the same price if they switch to annual
billing, otherwise the price change is effective immediately

